# grizzly DRO for their G0463 mill ( X3 mill )



## metalchiper (Feb 12, 2018)

I purchased the DR0 Grizzly sells for their G0463 mill. it really looks like a quality product, but comes with virtually no installation instructions. i was wondering if anyone else had bought one of these, and if so they could give me some guidance. I really hate to admit my ignorance but i prefer to work off some decent instructions. I sent an e-mail to grizzly and got back a owners manual with a drawing of the More like a diagram of the parts. no note on what size screws or taps needed to install. anyway if anyone can help me i would appreciate it.   i attached the information grizzly sent me and i know most people could install this easily from this information, but i really would like a  manual with complete instructions. Please dont laugh to hard at my ignorance 



my computer hates me and makes spelling and other mistakes just to make me look bad.   it is not my fault it is the computer


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 12, 2018)

I believe that if you download the manual from Grizzly's product page for the DRO, it is actually their installation manual.  If you have no luck there, I have a hard copy.  
edit;  This info was for the H6087 -H6098 series DRO.  Apparently, the DRO you have is a new product.  Sorry!


----------



## metalchiper (Feb 12, 2018)

i checked there is no manual for this dro. i called grizzly and this is all they have.   is there another manual for a different dro that would work??  i would appreciate any help you guys can provide.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 12, 2018)

metalchiper said:


> i checked there is no manual for this dro. i called grizzly and this is all they have.   is there another manual for a different dro that would work??  i would appreciate any help you guys can provide.


Can you post some pictures of the unit? I'm curious to see.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 12, 2018)

I am no expert on DROs but have installed a few over last 15 years and they all still work fine so maybe I can offer some advise.  They all basically mount the same way no matter if they are glass scales, or magnetic or even linear rail like the old Shooting Star models.  So basically any manual will give you a clue, plus I am sure there are videos on You Tube of someone installing one.  One caution I can offer, make sure you use a good drill bit, and have a steady hand when drilling into the cast iron of your mill and use a good if not fresh tap to tap it.  If drilling and tapping your cast iron mill scares you you can carefully epoxy on a aluminum pad to use as mounting base and drill and tap into that but it will put scales farther a way from machine which in some cases could be problematic.  its not rocket science its just time consuming and requires a bit of fiddling and redoing to get right.


----------



## metalchiper (Feb 12, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Can you post some pictures of the unit? I'm curious to see.


currently it is still in the box i will take a pic or so and post later today. in the meantime this is the other info grizzly sent me. hope this helps you help me.   
I would like to know if the files i attached can be opened or not can you open them or did i do something wrong


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 12, 2018)

metalchiper, the files open fine for me.  Does not look like they hold your hand on the install in manual.  Might try reading another manual online from Mitutoyo or Newall or the like or check around Youtube.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 12, 2018)

Opened fine here also.
the file "T10897 for G0463 Tech Bulletin DRO Installation.pdf" has some font display problems under AR vDC and in Chrome, but nothing major.
It's odd that Grizzly doens't even show any detailed pictures of it. the .PDF file has a copyright of 11/2016 on it...
Looks like it's the same head unit offered at a place in New Zealand and in Sweden...


----------



## metalchiper (Feb 12, 2018)

i have to admit i think i can figure it out but it would be nice if they had a decent manual on this item. i am not going to wait till they get one made as i really think it will be nice to have a 3 axis dro on my machine. i am pretty good at counting marks but it is easy to lose my place. like i said earlier i e-mailed griz and got no additional information.


----------

